# AHB Wiki: Kegs and Keg Parts



## Wortgames (24/4/07)

This is the discussion topic for article: Kegs and Keg Parts


----------



## Wortgames (24/4/07)

The wiki topic will attempt to identify and name the different models of kegs and keg parts.

For now, if you can contribute any pictures or information to this discussion thread please do! Once we start to boil it down to something resembling fact we begin posting the knowledge to the wiki.


----------



## pokolbinguy (24/4/07)

I recommend it could be structured similar to:

Post Mix Kegs:
- Makes (including pics, measurements etc)
- Fitting Types (Ball lock and pinlock ... and different sizes)
- Spare Parts
- Availability / Cost
- Cleaning techniques

Commercial Kegs:
- Makes
- Fitting Types (CUB etc)
- Spare Parts
- Availability / Cost
- Cleaning techniques


Other Stange kegs: (E.g. wine kegs etc)
- Makes
- Fitting Types 
- Spare Parts
- Availability / Cost
- Cleaning techniques


I realise this could cover a huge amount of information but it could however become the "Keg Bible"

Pok


----------



## oldbugman (24/4/07)

http://www.northernbrewer.com/keg-repair-parts.html

This page contains a few pictures and info on what poppets fit what


----------



## PostModern (24/4/07)

I've got unusual pinlock style kegs (by Rheem I think). So far only LHBS reliably has parts for them. Will post pics.


----------



## Wortgames (24/4/07)

OldBugman said:


> http://www.northernbrewer.com/keg-repair-parts.html
> 
> This page contains a few pictures and info on what poppets fit what




Brilliant link OB! It will certainly make a good start.


----------



## Wortgames (24/4/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> I recommend it could be structured similar to:
> 
> Post Mix Kegs:
> - Makes (including pics, measurements etc)
> ...




Hi Pok, that's pretty much what I had in mind too - although I'd be tempted to stay away from areas like cost & availability, as that is constantly changing. I think what's really needed is a reliable breakdown for parts, so that everyone can identify what they need to replace and also if they have the wrong type of poppet in the wrong type of post for example. We could also hopefully identify what size o-rings and washers are required.

As for cleaning etc, that might be better off added to the beginner's guide.


----------



## crozdog (24/4/07)

This link  should help the cause


----------



## Wortgames (24/4/07)

I think I've managed to suss out the poppets:






St Pats lists 4 types:

1: Firestone V, VI, Super Challenger, Spartanburg ball-lock (matches 1A)
2: Old Firestone Challenger Ball-lock (identified by plastic insert under poppet) (matches 2C)
3: Old Firestone Pin-lock (matches 3D)
4: Cornelius Pin-lock and Ball-lock (matches 4B)


Northern Brewer lists 3 types:

A: Firestone V, VI, Challenger and Super Challenger (matches 1A)
B: Cornelius Spartan, Super Champion and 'R' (matches 4B)
C: John Wood 85 and older Firestone Challenger (matches 2C).


Homebrew.com lists 4 types:

A (F1): Firestone V & VI Challenger (matches 1A)
B ( C ): Cornelius (matches 4B)
C (F2): Firestone & John Woods (matches 2C)
D (F3): Firestone/Alloy Products (matches 3D)


Morebeer lists 5 types, but it looks like one is just an alternative manufacturer of the most common Cornelius (4B) type:

KEG538: Becker Brand _'will fit most Cornelius kegs' _(matches 4B)
KEG540: Cornelius Spartan, Super Champion, and Pin Lock "R" (matches 4B)
KEG542: Firestone ball lock, V Challenger, VI Challenger and Super Challenger (matches 1A)
KEG543: Older Firestone Challenger, John Wood 85 (matches 2C)
KEG544: Firestone pin lock, older John Wood pin lock (matches 3D)


From the pics and descriptions on those sites I'm happy they match up pretty well, and if there are more than 4 types I'm pretty confident the others will be so unusual as to be irrelevant. I've given them all a number+letter designation which seems to line up fairly well with what most of the suppliers are calling them.

I guess the next task would be to correctly identify exactly what the posts look like for each poppet type.


----------



## blackbock (3/5/07)

I don't know if this is of any help, but I just thought I'd post some pics of postmix lids with different style pressure-relief valves showing. I can't really identify them, but they definitely are not compatible with each other.

Below is a type with large plastic valve, with a correspondingly large hole in the lid:





Next are two other types with different style valves:











Hope this is of use.


----------



## kook (18/6/07)

Few extra notes here:

http://hbd.org/carboy/ballkegclean.htm

and

http://www.williamsbrewing.com/KEG_PARTS_C78.cfm


----------



## jimidee (10/7/07)

I have been searching for the right type of poppets for a dozen kegs I picked up from Coke Amatil in NZ a number of years ago. The poppets are totally different from those shown on this subject so far in that they do not have the 3 leg component at the bottom of the shaft. They have a circular disc with 5 holes and a circlip to hold it in place. I have only just found out that they appear to be unique to Australasia and were created for Firestone by Mercer & Mytton who appear to have become Mytton Rodd, and then who knows what else. I would assume that there are hundreds of these type of kegs out there but getting spare gaskets etc seems to be almost impossible. This site (http://www.kegsonline.com.au) provides the seals/gaskets for the kegs but unfortunately does not cater to NZ requirements. (May he's a rugby fanatic). Anybody know of another supplier other than Taylors?


----------



## Doc (10/7/07)

Try calling Damien at Whats Brewing in Kogarah Sydney.
Website here

He's got a box of old parts that surely must have some of those poppets in them. I know the ones you are talking about as a couple of my kegs have them.

Doc


----------



## jimidee (11/7/07)

Doc said:


> Try calling Damien at Whats Brewing in Kogarah Sydney.
> Website here
> 
> He's got a box of old parts that surely must have some of those poppets in them. I know the ones you are talking about as a couple of my kegs have them.
> ...


 Thanks Doc, I have emailed Damo to see what he can do. It is amazing how fast things happen when one starts asking around. I have found that the local BrewCraft agency stocks the 'mushroom' washers for the gas and dispensing post poppets, as well as the washer for the dispensing (long) tube. BrewCraft have a number of outlets in Australia so if anybody else is interested in furbishing the Mytton kegs it may be worth touching base with them.

Cheers


----------



## rude (9/5/08)

jeez I would love to keg but for the hire & refill in West Australia of the co2 bottles it doesnt make it worth it


----------



## andrewg1978 (10/2/09)

Hi All,

I have always used oxypur to clean my kegs after/before next batch. I have either misplaced or run out. I was wondering what everybody uses to clean a keg before kegging the next batch (Supermarket available stuff pls). I have one ready to go buck struggle to make my LHBS during operating hrs.

I was thinking some plain nappi-san? but not sure how that goes with stainless???

Thanks


----------



## eamonnfoley (10/2/09)

rude said:


> jeez I would love to keg but for the hire & refill in West Australia of the co2 bottles it doesnt make it worth it




Its really isnt that expensive. Just paid $42 bucks for the initial refill & quarterly hire - not sure of the exact breakdown, would have to check). This was from BOC Welshpool. Give them a call. Its worth every penny.


----------



## raven19 (11/2/09)

andrewg1978 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have always used oxypur to clean my kegs after/before next batch. I have either misplaced or run out. I was wondering what everybody uses to clean a keg before kegging the next batch (Supermarket available stuff pls). I have one ready to go buck struggle to make my LHBS during operating hrs.
> 
> ...



My recent keg I just flushed with some boiled water. Bit of metho sprays to strerilise posts, etc, and all good thus far.

Other than that - I also use keg and line cleaner from LHBS, but thats no good if you cant get there easily?

My 2c.


----------



## Mantis (11/2/09)

andrewg1978 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have always used oxypur to clean my kegs after/before next batch. I have either misplaced or run out. I was wondering what everybody uses to clean a keg before kegging the next batch (Supermarket available stuff pls). I have one ready to go buck struggle to make my LHBS during operating hrs.
> 
> ...



I leave my kegs after they are finished under pressure till I want to refill them. Then I rinse them out with hot water from the tap till all muck is gone. Then put a kettle of boiling water in them and a wee dash of phosphoric acid and hook up the gas and pull all this through. 
I reckon you could just go with the boiling water and you would be fine


----------



## threeheads (11/2/09)

Mantis said:


> I leave my kegs after they are finished under pressure till I want to refill them. Then I rinse them out with hot water from the tap till all muck is gone. Then put a kettle of boiling water in them and a wee dash of phosphoric acid and hook up the gas and pull all this through.
> I reckon you could just go with the boiling water and you would be fine




I just leave mine under pressure until ready to refill, rinse with hot water and then boiling water pulled through the lines and tap under pressure. Has never done me wrong yet.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (11/2/09)

I rinse out with hot water a couple of times to clear any dregs

Then add a couple of litres of boiling/hot water and add napisan (actually I've got the straight stuff now [soduim percarbonate] but napisan will do the same thing] shake the keg around, invert etc, leave for a little while then empty and rinse

Then the kegs get a shot of idophor

Empty then fill

Cheers

Edit: I keep the unwashed empty kegs in the fridge, as soon as they come out I'll wash them out


----------



## Mantis (11/2/09)

Yep, thats what I have been thinking , but I have always added the dash of acid to be sure ,to be sure. :beer: 
I only ever do my bottles by rinsing with hot water then boiling water and havent had a bad bottle yet.


----------



## malt_shovel (2/11/10)

This link has good info for matching poppets to posts and also lids for the various keg types. Also gives thred sizes if that is of any use.

http://www.dresselbrew.com/Keg_Info.htm

:icon_chickcheers:


----------

